# Vocational Training. Worth It?



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Get in know. By the time you get out there will be demand. Just don't re-elect you know who. I just read a article the other day that Canada has recouped all the jobs lost by slashing the budget. And are seeing a spike in housing starts unlike the US. Now if the mental handicapped elected officials do the same we might stand a chance.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Get a job in something else. Carpentry is overrun with...those people. If i was starting fresh i would probably get an apprenticeship or schooling in Plumbing or Hvac and do carpentry work in my garage as a hobby.


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

I think the formal education will do nothing but good, certainly won't hurt, you will build your skills mostly on the job, but a good thing to have on a resume for a number of reasons.

It isn't a great time to be getting into it, however the market works in cycles, the bad times come however good times come as well, there will always be old houses to fix and new buildings going up.

If the price worries you, then look into a four year apprenticeship, you go to school 5-6 weeks a year for four years, more manageable financially than a long course where you can't collect EI.

Remember too that you will get the on the job experience no matter what, the schooling will just give you more background with the trade and codes and permits, etc,


----------



## rebeccastar (Mar 21, 2011)

not had time to read a lot of the replies but vocationally courses are generally very well regarded things, particularly in the construction industry. you get the best of both worlds, the training and the qualification...go for it.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

Vocational schools are like getting your ged instead of a highschool diploma, it will not help and probably look bad on a resume. I completed a 4 year acredited apprenticeship in carpentry. Tought buy journeyman carpenters teaching nothing but carpentry. 
These vocational schools are tought by a jack of all trades handy man couldnt hack it at carpentry or any other trade. You will not have or be any closer to having your construction management degree for this or have a journeymans card for any trade. Complete waste of time. 
Your spending your hard earned money on this school you should look into the background of the instructors dont just assume they know what there doing because usually there just failed contractors. My advice would be either go to school and get your constructiong management degree. Or pick one trade that you love and are pasionate about and want to do. One that your genuinely interested in, one that you would buy a book about even if it was not a mandatory book to buy for school. Find a Master to apprentice under for the next 4-5 years while building a chest full of tools and then think about money and the economy and all that. Every body has to pay there dues wether its college or trade school. 
Before I started my buisness me and my father applied for the same job opening carpenter/locksmith at a US embassy. My dad who is by far one of the best carpenters I know with 20 plus more years experience than me and who knows way more than I do. His resume wasnt even accepted for a interview while mine was, because mine said gradute of detroit carpenters apprenticeship school. Its just a different time now people want to see credentials.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree with Detroit, go for the construction management degree.
The business side of this industry is the most important to learn.

Anybody can be trained to do the work, and too many are wiling to do it for too little money.

If you have the ability to organize and direct these people as well as understand the financials of running a company, thats where its at.

Don't let these guys get you down, I have been doing this for close to 25 years and this year will be my most profitable yet, the work is out there.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I would just try to get into an apprenticeship program. I don't think that this one year training will appeal to many potential employers.


----------

